# been offered jobs in Abu Dhabi and Dubai



## shabana

I am leaving the UK to start a new life in the UAE. I have been offered a job in abu dhabi at a school owned by ADNOC that provide a one bedroom apartment and a very VERY basic salary and seven week holiday per annum. (I'm sure in time if i offer to do more i could negotiate a better salary once i'm there)

The other job is based at a school in Dubai that is privately owned. It is offering a better salary and a small accommodation allowance plus all the usual long school holidays.

Schools in the uae don'tseem to have a good reputation in the way they treat staff but as they say everything is what you make it.

To be honest money doesn't matter to me at all and i genuinly mean that. I'm not a party person at all and enjoy dinners, the beach, walks and travelling to other countries.

Which do you think would be a better option and where would i get a nicer enjoyable lifestyle? 

Thank you for your advice and time


----------



## deepakmelwyn

*Abu dhabi would better*

I believe Abu Dhabi would be better given that they are offering you a one bedroom apartment. As you rightly said, schools in UAE do not have good reputation in how they treat their staff. My bet would be Abu Dhabi.

Deepak M
Emiratesdiary dot com


----------



## eggy2011

Hi Shabana,

I also work for Adnoc in Abu Dhabi, i have been here for 2 months now and I'm bored of this place. The perks are better in AD not sure why they have offered you such a low salary. 

I would renegotiate your package to be honest. 

If your not married or got a partner you will be extremely bored in AD.

I have been in AD for 2 months and have to say its boring here compared to Dubai.

Abu dhabi: 
Pros: Government company, more holidays, 

Cons: boring, very laid back compared to Dubai, nothing much to do here.

Dubai: 

Pros: cosmopolitan, there is more to do, better lifestyle ( but you have to have the time to enjoy it!)

Con: working hours 

where ever you decide to go make sure you negotiate your package well as going in a grade higher can make a huge difference in income and perks.

I hope that helps.






shabana said:


> I am leaving the UK to start a new life in the UAE. I have been offered a job in abu dhabi at a school owned by ADNOC that provide a one bedroom apartment and a very VERY basic salary and seven week holiday per annum. (I'm sure in time if i offer to do more i could negotiate a better salary once i'm there)
> 
> The other job is based at a school in Dubai that is privately owned. It is offering a better salary and a small accommodation allowance plus all the usual long school holidays.
> 
> Schools in the uae don'tseem to have a good reputation in the way they treat staff but as they say everything is what you make it.
> 
> To be honest money doesn't matter to me at all and i genuinly mean that. I'm not a party person at all and enjoy dinners, the beach, walks and travelling to other countries.
> 
> Which do you think would be a better option and where would i get a nicer enjoyable lifestyle?
> 
> Thank you for your advice and time


----------

